# Imitation Maple Wine



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

Okay call me crazy, but I've had this idea for a country wine, kicking around in my head: imitation maple flavored wine. Actually, "Mapleine" flavored wine.

I've done Maple/ Honey mead twice, both aging, that already has wonderful flavor; made from real maple syrup.

The idea is to make my own maple syrup using the Mapleine recipe and then ferment a maple wine.

What do you all think?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 9, 2014)

I had never heard of Mapleine before, I must admit. I certainly think it is worth a shot! Perhaps just do enough for a gallon jug, to start with?


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

Mapleine was made in 
Seattle for years. McCormick seasonings now owns it. I grew up on it. Sugar, water, & Mapeline made maple syrup for a fraction of the cost of real maple syrup. I still can buy it at Safeway here in Oregon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea, a 1 gallon experiment


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay, I started my Mapleine Wine this morning, and its already bubbling away this afternoon:

Invert Sugar (4 C + 2 H2O)
4 tsp Mapleine
3 Qts. Water
2 lemons sliced thin*
71B-1122 yeast
Yeast energizer 1 tsp
Yeast nutrient 1tsp
1/2 tsp. tannin

This is meant to be a 1 gallon experiment.


----------



## Ctmaro (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, the bubbling stopped the next day. I think it might be the "sulfiting agents" in the Mapleine. I stir the heck out of it 3 or 4 times then added 1 Red Star Côte des Blancs yeast directly to the must. It took off later in the day, and is maintained fermentation for the last 3 days.


----------

